# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Oct/Nov '19 Lite Challenge: Frost Birch Maps

## Frost Birch

###Latest WIP###




Got working on this and forgot to add wip stages. 

FB

----------


## swiss

I like the shading on the mountains. The whole thing has that photorealistic look to me. My feedback would be some of the rivers look a little too "neat" with some sharp turns and straight-aways

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the challenge Frost!  Nice Bookmark!

----------


## Tiana

Hi fellow Canadian. I used to be from Alberta like you but then I took an arrow to the knee.

It's fine to not post stages. I don't like giving people insight into my stages unless I want feedback. Which unless they're my client, I usually don't. Some people love seeing the work in progress stages though. It's entirely up to you. At this point it is quite close to finished but there's definitely room for improvement or experimentation if you don't feel done with it.

Zoomed out it looks pretty good, a nice satellite style. Zoomed in the blue stands out as very severe. I'd bring down the saturation on that a little bit, or do a bit of shallows around the coast with a lighter blue.

----------


## Frost Birch

> I like the shading on the mountains. The whole thing has that photorealistic look to me. My feedback would be some of the rivers look a little too "neat" with some sharp turns and straight-aways


Thanks for the comments. I agree with the rivers ... I need to zoom in more when doing the paths for the rivers.

FB.

----------


## Frost Birch

> Hi fellow Canadian. I used to be from Alberta like you but then I took an arrow to the knee.
> 
> It's fine to not post stages. I don't like giving people insight into my stages unless I want feedback. Which unless they're my client, I usually don't. Some people love seeing the work in progress stages though. It's entirely up to you. At this point it is quite close to finished but there's definitely room for improvement or experimentation if you don't feel done with it.
> 
> Zoomed out it looks pretty good, a nice satellite style. Zoomed in the blue stands out as very severe. I'd bring down the saturation on that a little bit, or do a bit of shallows around the coast with a lighter blue.


Sorry to hear about the arrow... I just worry about the winter winds for 8 months of the year... but drawing maps is an indoor activity. Safe. For now....

Thanks for the water comments. Of the whole map I spent the least amount of time on that layer so I guess it shows. I 'll fix that.

FB.

----------


## Frost Birch

### Latest WIP ###



FB.

----------


## Tiana

Yeah, that's a big improvement on the water's interest level. Indeed, I plan to winter by drawing maps... these cold times we live in.

----------


## Frost Birch

> ... I plan to winter by drawing maps... these cold times we live in.


Sounds like a good plan for me as well. Thanks for the comments and suggestions.

FB.

----------


## Bogie

Winter's coming.  I'm in Maine, so almost as far north as you two.

----------


## Tiana

> Winter's coming.  I'm in Maine, so almost as far north as you two.


Not quite obligatory bonus Canadian status, but aye, pretty cold there too. For the record, I consider Alaska, North Dakota, and Montana to all be "basically just Canadians who haven't admitted it yet". And Kenora to be Manitobans who just need to declare their allegiance. But that's another map for another time.

FYI, I lived 1.5 hours north of Edmonton when I was in rural Alberta in a town of 1200-1400.  :Smile:

----------


## Kier

This is coming along nicely. Very well laid out.

----------

